# CHEESIEST CHAT UP LINE U HAVE EVER USED !



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

lets see how currupt the world really is haha :beer:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Is that a ladder in your stockings or my stairway to heaven?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

lol love it!!

girl buys vodka redbull, guy walks over....puts his fingers in the glass and takes out the ice, throws it on the floor and stands on it......"and now i've broken the ice" lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

will-uk said:


> lol love it!!
> 
> girl buys vodka redbull, guy walks over....puts his fingers in the glass and takes out the ice, throws it on the floor and stands on it......"and now i've broken the ice" lol


Good un. :thumbup1:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

pure cheese pal lmao, lol saw this one in nuts the other day....are u a cement mixer...no y??? ....cos ur making me hard lmao!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you wash your knickers in windowleen? Cause I can see myself in them tonight!!! Lol


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

haha mint tht honestly cant work, god id get slapped silly lol!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Excuse me, my mate over there wants to know if you think I'm cute.

I lost my phone number....can i borrow yours??

lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

bigbob33 said:


> Did you wash your knickers in windowleen? Cause I can see myself in them tonight!!! Lol


Fooking class that Rob.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

You're like a rose in a field of dandielions.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> You're like a rose in a field of dandielions.


PURE CHEESE ......LOVE IT HAHA :ban: :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

got to be something along the lines of 'youre the best looking girl here tonight, fancy a drink?' or some other boring shyte...


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Get your coat.....

Iv got a knife!!!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

im not the best looking guy in here, but im the only 1 talking to you.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Nemises said:


> im not the best looking guy in here, but im the only 1 talking to you.


lmao:lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

This is how you do it.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

what lovely eyes...... can i lick them


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

get your coat youve pulled

here's ten p to call your mum and say you wont be home tonight


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

buffnstuff "sorry i cant stop long me and my mate were having a discussion maybe you can help? do you know how much an adult penguin weights??

V fit girl - "huh? i dont know"

buffnstuff - "enough to break the ice! hi my names... -insert name here-"


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

''Why dont we fly on back to my place and we'll take it to warp 5''

Theres liking star trek and sci fi and then theres embarresing the ****e out of yourself and oh this guy did.. me and my mate werent sure whether to laugh or cringe


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> ''Why dont we fly on back to my place and we'll take it to warp 5''
> 
> Theres liking star trek and sci fi and then theres embarresing the ****e out of yourself and oh this guy did.. me and my mate werent sure whether to laugh or cringe


 I had to read that several times and still cant get the second paragraph....

does it read about a guy actually doing this or is a separate story in the telling as in



> and oh*,* this guy did me and my mate*.* werent sure whether to laugh or cringe


with my punctuation in bold...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi babe u fancy a dance?

Yes

Well off u pop, Let me talk to ur mate


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> ''Why dont we fly on back to my place and we'll take it to warp 5''
> 
> Theres liking star trek and sci fi and then theres embarresing the ****e out of yourself and oh this guy did.. me and my mate werent sure whether to laugh or cringe


dont know what your on about... i use this ALL the time :thumb: haha also when you leave the club make sure you make the "whooosh" noise as the doors open. your on for a winner right there!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

'Your breath stinks of sh1t, want to come back to my place to use my mouthwash?'


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Walk up behind a girl, grab her firmly by the elbow and, in a serious tone, whisper in her ear "Let's not turn this rape into a murder"! :whistling:

Disclaimer: I'm obviously kidding.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Do you believe in love at first sight, or should I walk by again?

I want to kiss you passionately on the lips, and then move up to your belly-button

I love every bone in your body - especially mine.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Your dad must been king to have princess like you.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

If I flip a coin whats the chances of me geting head?

Do you want to **** and sum pizza?

Girl: no!

Why? Do you not like pizza


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

You are so beautiful that I would crawl ten miles on my hands and knees through broken glass just to jerk off in your shadow :laugh:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

my names pinochio... sit on my face and il tell you a lie


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Go over to her and offer her to rub a piece of your shirt.. "Do you know what kind of material this is, that's boyfriend material that is" :lol:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

do u like chicken?

suck this its foul......


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Get in the fvcking van. Now.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> do u like chicken?
> 
> suck this its foul......


HAHAHAHAH, actualy loling at that, reps!! :lol:


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

a mate of mine tried this one out "Oy fatty d'ya fancy a fcuk", She was and she did, unbelievable:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

FFS I really like you and it's about time you asked me out!!!!!!!

Not exactly cheesy but it worked.....married 2 years later lol!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you like fruit? Suck on this it's a Peach.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

You two sisters?..... Left Cinderella at home then....


----------



## D4V3 (Mar 21, 2010)

You must be Jamaican, because Jamaican me crazy.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

never used one in my life lol but then look at me im the one listening to all the chat ups from the birds....


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Your uncle must be tony the tiger,

Cus I think ur grrrreat


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm tired of being nice, I'm about to be blunt... How would you like my dick in your cnut?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

id let you pish on my face just to see where it came from


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

A favorite of mine that a mate used to use - do you take it up the dirt box luv?


----------



## Mark23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is your dad a thief . Cause he stole the stars from the sky and put them in your eyes .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

have you ever had your boobs weighed?

no

(grab her boobs and shake and shout whheeeeyyy!)


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

My dikc just died ... Can I berry it in your ar$e ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Let's just get the awkward first kiss out of the way now so we don't have to worry about it later.

And it worked


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you like wine gums.

yes.

Wine your gums round my cock then


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

never used one before but my sister had a chat up line from a guy saying.

"your eyes are like spanners tightening my nuts" lmao


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Hi you smell nice,

Did you run here?


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

If a girl says to you,

'you smell nice, what you got on'?

Reply.......

'I've got a bone on but I didnt think you would be able to smell it!'


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

DaveW said:


> Hi babe u fancy a dance?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Well off u pop, Let me talk to ur mate


Beat me to it!! One girl will be very pi$$ed off but watch the smile on the other ones face!!! :lol:

If we were squirrels i'd bury my nuts in your hole!!

Mate of mine shouted across to 2 fat women......"Oi oi, hello sugar!!"

One of them turned round and smiled to which he replied......"no not you, the other lump!!" :lol:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Grab you coat you've pulled!!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

*You'll do.*

-Works everytimeeee oh yee


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

"I'm on the sex offenders register"


----------



## wastedtime (Nov 18, 2009)

So my mates facebook status the other day - note to self; the chat-up line "can i have a couple of fingers of your drink in exchange for you having a couple of my fingers?" does not work

Shame, i'd have thought that one would have been a winner...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

"Wanna play rape?"

"No!"

"Thats the spirit!"


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I really don't see any humour in rape. :cursing:

Not singleing the above post out, there has been a few in this thread! I know they're ment in jest but it proper angers me that people make light of it!

Maybe its because i know someone who has been raped, and see how it can affect a persons life. Maybe if some of you knew someone who had been you'd think twice before posting. Its just not some thing to make light of in my opinion!

Rant over, not gonna reply to any comment.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DaveW said:


> Hi babe u fancy a dance?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Well off u pop, Let me talk to ur mate


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Barker said:


> "Wanna play rape?"
> 
> "No!"
> 
> "Thats the spirit!"


That did actually make me chuckle...

I must be bad person:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Never used a chat up line, the women use them on me just the way its meant to be.

I sense a serious lack of "arm" size in this thread!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Your luck's in tonight love, I'm going ugly, early


----------



## BobbyNoMuscles (Mar 30, 2010)

"this smell like chloroform to you?"


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Excuse me, my mate over there wants to know if you think I'm cute.


I genuinley think that might work :beer:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Lick finger, wipe on girls top. 'right lets get you out of them wet clothes'


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

The word of the day is 'legs', Lets go back to mine and spread the word


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I sense a serious lack of "arm" size in this thread!


haha :lol:


----------



## julesm (May 18, 2008)

do you want to go halves on a bastard


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

julesm said:


> do you want to go halves on a bastard


 :lol:


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

nobody said:


> The word of the day is 'legs', Lets go back to mine and spread the word


Awesome line. I will use that!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Me and my mate were wondering....what does your cnut smell like?!

A mate of mine and DB's used this and has the red hand mark on his face to prove it!

A great one I saw my mate do was wait till a fit bird walks past then 'accidently' slap her drink out of her hand....then appologise perfusly and escort her to the bar to buy her another....think that night it worked too!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

group of girls kept going up to the dj and requesting ****e songs so i walked up to one of them and this was what happened -

me - "these songs are ****e ! Thats not music, thats just nonsense !"

her - "there not ****e, there really nice songs"

me - "yeh but not for a bar, thats the kind of **** you listen to in your bedroom at night by urself with a box of tissues, crying ur wee heart out"

her - "aye right cheeky (gave me a wee flirty slap on my man pecs), well what do you want on instead"

me - "your face "

BOOM  easy as that lol , didnt make much if any sense but still worked loooooooool, couldnt get away from her the whole night she was after my **** after i said that ! bit of a clinger :S


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

That's not my hand, but don't stop shaking.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

bloke: Hi,can I take a picture?

Girl: why?

Bloke: I want to send it to Santa so he knows exactly what I want!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Grabbed one of them moody flowers and put it down my pants. Walked over to target and uttered "whatever you find in my pants is yours" wait a little while then pull out flower.

Worked too. Used it again in a nightclub Gods Gift competition and won two tickets to Kavos


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Man - "We're going to have sex tonight....."

Woman - "Oh yea....How do you know?"

Man - "I'm stronger than you....."


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

" you know....you'd could look good if you joined a gym"


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

'Hey, you're turning my 3 ½ inch floppy disk into a hard drive' :smartass:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> bloke: Hi,can I take a picture?
> 
> Girl: why?
> 
> Bloke: I want to send it to Santa so he knows exactly what I want!


HAHAHAHA....brilliant!


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Walk up behind a girl, grab her firmly by the elbow and, in a serious tone, whisper in her ear "Let's not turn this rape into a murder"! :whistling:
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm obviously kidding.


 Haha laughed and laughed and laughed...quality:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## jalg105 (Jan 24, 2009)

bulkaholic said:


> Did it hurt. When you fell from heaven


"Did it hurt when you fell from heaven...? Cos your face is fu**ed up!" :lol:

I prefer that version... not sure it would work though!


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

nice legs, what time do they open


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol i forgot about this thread


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

I have 100% successfully used "my mate says you have a bush" to a girl who was seeing a workmate. "no I don't have a feel.."

I pounded her and she actually didn't have a bush after all and her boyfriend/my workmate never even said that to begin with. It's ok because he was a knob anyway. He cried in the toilets at work after finding out. Awesome.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

'you must be from ireland?'

'why?'

'because when is see you my penis is Dublin'

never used it but will have to one day!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

paddy86 said:


> bloke: Hi,can I take a picture?
> 
> Girl: why?
> 
> Bloke: I want to send it to Santa so he knows exactly what I want!


I had a girl inbox that to me last December :lol: It worked ;-)


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

My mate once went up to this girl that was well out of his league and said "everyone makes mistakes can I be one of yours" she turned round and said too right you'd be a ****ing mistake and walked off... Lol


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey you look really familiar don't I know you from

Somewhere? ( have actually used this ) very cheesy !

Hey you look very familiar did we have sex ?

Hello you would get worked! (Nearly got beaten up by a rather large woman so won't use that again !)

Hey my friend asked me to come over here to get your phone number for him. (But then you use the opportunity to get in there yourself)

Ok walking in the street and stop random girls . Hey I need your help not from around here and I'm looking for somewhere good to go tonight anything you can recommend ?

Hello you dropped somthing , open your hand? then you put a flower in her hand that you picked a minute ago .


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Hey you look really familiar don't I know you from
> 
> Somewhere? ( have actually used this ) very cheesy !
> 
> ...


Surely none of these worked lol :whistling:


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

God, the amount of ****ty lines I've used, hahahahha the only one that has ever worked out of 100 was this one;

walk up to a girl and present myself.

"You haven't seen or touch this kinda of T-shirt material"

Girl: "What kind is it?"

"Boyfriend material (little wink)"

The one I got a slap from;

Walk up to the girl while putting my fingers in my hair to smell, and tell the girl that my friends put some kind of fruity flavour in my hair

"Could you have a quick smell for me, I think its cherry" (Bend over and shove my head in her boobs) 

The one girls run away from;

(I run around singing "Am a butterfly, weeeee weeeee")


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Surely none of these worked lol :whistling:


X2 pure cheese...!!! Lol


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol, walk up to a girl at a bar, who has ordered a mixer (ie: vodka coke vodka redbull etc...) put your fingers in her glass and pull out the ice, drop it on the floor, crush it with your foot and state...

"And now i've broken the ice"..... then wink and await your slap


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Lol, walk up to a girl at a bar, who has ordered a mixer (ie: vodka coke vodka redbull etc...) put your fingers in her glass and pull out the ice, drop it on the floor, crush it with your foot and state...
> 
> "And now i've broken the ice"..... then wink and await your slap


Hhahahahahhahahaha!!! Always wonder how I cud get that extra slap


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

The only chat up line I've ever used was "are you smuggling peanuts or is it cold outside?". And that line worked so well that I ended up with the girl for about 2 years!!!

Just remembered what I said to my wife when I first met her. I was being introduced to her sister (a friend of my sister) and gave her a hug saying a friend of my sis, is a friend of mine, then turned to my wife and said "you're just fit so you can have a hug for free" then i threw her over my shoulder and ran down the high street with saying I wanted to keep her (I was very drunk and only a week back from Iraq).


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Surely none of these worked lol :whistling:


Ha very rarely work like 5% convertion would be top notch. lol

I don't bother with lines anymore it's just something that i used to do when i was younger and didn't know how to approach girls.

Now i just assess the situation on a individual basis and make calculated comments or just casually work my way near a girl or group of girls, wait for them to notice me and then introduce myself.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got a really hard penis.

Its actually over your mate but I dont think she would be interested.

Fancy a slam?


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Might not be fred flintstone but i'll make your bedrock


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

"Come here shorty an lemme clap dem cheekz"


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

"I cant get a hard on"..........


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Touch your toes then Sy lad, me and Jpay will take a few turns and see if you like it.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> Touch your toes then Sy lad, me and Jpay will take a few turns and see if you like it.


Your such a grizzly.. grizzly.. little bear


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

I <3 it when they buck-back Sy.

Even better on the fiercely straight ghuys, I sneak up on them ninja style put my bat in their cave and they fight like fvck to get me off. Me & Jpay call it the buckin' bronco.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Me: Will you go out with me

Girl: No

Me: We'll i have Mr Hammer and Mr Duct tape that says otherwise

Girl: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Is your name Google?... Because you're everything i've been looking for.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Is your name Google?... Because you're everything i've been looking for.


That's actually a good one.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you want to see my elephant impression? (Pull both pockets out and unzip fly) 

Or to be a bit more direct, dont turn this [email protected] into a murder


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I always used Roses are red, violets are blue, I like spaghetti, let's go ****,Suprisingly it never worked!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice shoes, fancy a f#ck ? always a winner.


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not saying my cock is huge.....but when I get hard I don't have enough skin to close my eyes!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Is it gay if I push back?


Its only gay if your balls touch... thats what my Uncle told me....

Back to the subject - Mate of mine had the balls to go up to some fat chick and say "You dont sweat much for a fat bitch".

That was his sure fire way of chatting up a girl.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Its only gay if your balls touch... thats what my Uncle told me....
> 
> Back to the subject - Mate of mine had the balls to go up to some fat chick and say "You dont sweat much for a fat bitch".
> 
> That was his sure fire way of chatting up a girl.


Your uncle wasnt a priest was he??


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Did u just fart? Coz u have blown me away!


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds bad, but i dont chat girls up, i talk nosense to them, then when not epecting it i just kiss them, 99% of the time it goes down a treat, or if i just see someone i like i ask for a kiss


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

gambitbullet said:


> Sounds bad, but i dont chat girls up, i talk nosense to them, then when not epecting it i just kiss them, 99% of the time it goes down a treat, or if i just see someone i like i ask for a kiss


Give us a kiss!


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Paddiolli said:


> Did u just fart? Coz u have blown me away!


the very few things that's actually made me laugh out loud on the internet, haha a chat up line you can get away with if your cheeky enough


----------



## Leedee (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Leedee (Mar 31, 2011)

Is your name gillette?

when they say "no,why" just say "because your the best a man can get"

or "hello chicken"

and tell her you called her chicken because you would like to give her a good plucking


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

Paddiolli said:


> I'm not saying my cock is huge.....but when I get hard I don't have enough skin to close my eyes!


been on sickipedia recently have we?


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

is your surname jacobs? because your a cracker


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fancy some sex with a bald fat bloke?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

"Dont lie to me about swallowing, men dont like those kind of lies "


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

"Fancy a sh*g"?

"No"

"I dont think you heard me correctly, what did i say"?

you said "fancy a sh*g"!

And that your honour is why it wasnt rape


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

this face leaves in 10 minutes,,,,,,,be on it


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

do like jewelery babe,,,,,,well suck my cock its a gem


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

do ya like chicken babe ,,,,well suck my cock its fowl


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

non of the above fackin work


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

outlaw said:


> non of the above fackin work


lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

outlaw said:


> non of the above fackin work


No sh*t Sherlock !!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

i'll just finish me kebab n then i'll have a munch on urs.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

"Babe you're a bit like Bambi"

"Why... do i have big eyes? "

"No, because i killed your mum"


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

no sh1t watson



gemilky69 said:


> No sh*t Sherlock !!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fancy a shag, look even if you say no, ill just lie to my mates and say we did, ill also say how smelly you are and are crap in bed, but if you say yes, then ill tell nice stories about you


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> Says the guy with no photo lol


He removed his photo when he left mate. He's much bigger than you, sorry.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not sure about anyone else but i can hardly hear anyone when im out and have to scream in peoples faces so they can hear me. Probably why i never pull.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Are your parents retarded? coz you're special

Or lick your finger and wipe it on the girls top and say "let's get you out of those wet clothes"

I've done some horrible, disgusting, unspeakable things whilst drunk and I'd like you to be one of them


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Are your parents retarded? coz you're special
> 
> Or lick your finger and wipe it on the girls top and say "let's get you out of those wet clothes"
> 
> *I've done some horrible, disgusting, unspeakable things whilst drunk and I'd like you to be one of them*


lmao. really


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

transformer23 said:


> lmao. really


Really! Done some right horrible girls when leathered! I'm at Ladies Day tomorrow at Aintree so might try a few of these chat up lines on the scouse birds!


----------



## Ronne (Aug 9, 2010)

Get On It Like Sonic!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> Says the guy with no photo lol


god please someone post a pic of him i cana find any of his avatars, Toby mate you gona eat humble pie! :thumb:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

dingosteve said:


> god please someone post a pic of him i cana find any of his avatars, Toby mate you gona eat humble pie! :thumb:


He's a big boy toby!! he really is!!


----------

